# Dog Harnesses



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm looking to get a dog harness with a bit of growth in it for my dog. Its just for walks he won;t be partaking in pulling sleds or carts but I wouldn't mind one that doubles up as that if its nice. Mainly I like the look of the harnesses and would prefer it to having the lead round his neck. 

Nylon multi-purpose dog harness for tracking/pulling, Bestseller [Nylon Harness for dog UK H6] : Dog harness, Dog muzzle, Dog collar, Dog lead - The best dog training equipment!, Fordogtrainers.co.uk 

I found that one. Thought it looked ok, but if anyone has used another one I'd have a look.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

It doesn't look like something I'd use much for anything other than walking to be honest, for cycling/running with the dog I would be concerned about the front strap pressing on the neck of the dog and the large pad on the back could restrict movement around the top of the shoulders. But if it isn't to be used for pulling work often then it should be fine for occassional use, a harness is certainly preferable to a collar by far! I cycle with my two and at the moment they just have the EzyDog quick fit harness - its similar to that one in that there is the strap at the front but not ideal for cycling (even though I try not to have them pulling the bike just running in front) so I'll be investing in a couple of proper cycling harnesses. There aren't many intermediates out there, there is the other EzyDog harness that is often paired up with the walkydog bike attachment which has a chest plate to distribute pressure across the chest which may be a better option to cover normal walking and a bit of running/cycling etc. EzyDog Harness | Inner Wolf | Dog Harness


----------



## sazzykins (Apr 14, 2012)

I have 3 huskies and use the manmat shoulder harness

ManMat Sled / Snow / Canicross / Running Guard Shoulder Dog Harness | eBay


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the design on the ezydog ones. I think I'll get him measured and order one tomorrow. Is there much expansion in them, for growth? I was also looking at a leather one, I don't mind paying good money if need be. How do you train a dog to run as you cycle without being a pain in the arse?


----------



## sazzykins (Apr 14, 2012)

I run my boys on a rig and dog scooter but it's the same principle.

you need a shock absorber if using lines that extend from the handle bars forwards and an arm so the lines don't get tangled in the wheel.

Or you can get a bike attachment that fits under the seat and extends to the side so they run along side you.

I started by teaching them commands for left right, etc then once they were ok with those on walks i moved them onto the scooter


----------



## sazzykins (Apr 14, 2012)

oh forgot to add - saw your timeline 5 months is too young to run him yet as you can cause long term damage to his joints and ligaments but you can start with the commands at any age  best time for them to start running on short runs is around a year old


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Not really wanting him to pull me Id be happy to train him to run alongside tbh. Just got visions of a 10 stone dog running in front of me lol

I have no intention of running him, or anything atm. Will be another year before any of that starts.


----------



## sazzykins (Apr 14, 2012)

you can get these that go under the seat for the dog to run along side:

Bike Or Wheelchair Dog Walking Pet Run Cycle Set 1283 | eBay


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

sazzykins said:


> you can get these that go under the seat for the dog to run along side:
> 
> Bike Or Wheelchair Dog Walking Pet Run Cycle Set 1283 | eBay


I just know I'm going to fall off lots with this big daft lump beside me...

Thanks for the help.

One last wee question he had a tri peaks elasti/bungie type lead but he burst it the other day, so I'm looking for a good quality lead but not a chain one, I like the bungie type one for the dogs comfort. So he doesn;t get jerked when he tries to take off. (I do intend to teach him not to pull)


----------



## sazzykins (Apr 14, 2012)

:lol2:

i run with 3 daft sods lol i'm sure you'll be fine  

here's 2 of them


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

sazzykins said:


> :lol2:
> 
> i run with 3 daft sods lol i'm sure you'll be fine
> 
> ...


I'm sure Yuri would love to do that, but I think I'll go with the saddle lead rather than getting a tow lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I used to exercise my Afghan Hounds on my bike, as steady trotting is one of the best exercises for muscling up.

I just used their nylon show leads and had one in my right hand and one in my left - and that was in the suburbs! The dog used to run on the pavement and the bitch on the road - never had a problem and never got pulled off, but they were very sensible dogs, believe it or not!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

DavieB said:


> I like the design on the ezydog ones. I think I'll get him measured and order one tomorrow. Is there much expansion in them, for growth? I was also looking at a leather one, I don't mind paying good money if need be. How do you train a dog to run as you cycle without being a pain in the arse?


Yeah, they have quite a bit of expansion one I had fit my dog who was a small lab cross collie but easily expanded with room to spare to fit a labrador. You'll need to keep adjusting the first few times it is used though until the chest plate moulds to the dogs shape.

If you want to train the dog to cycle you first need to decide where you want them to be - at the side (easiest as you can get an attachment and it basically means the dog is kept at heel) or out in front. I have my current two out in front and have a bikejor converter and 9 foot bungee lead, its handy because it makes it a lot easier for them to pop to the side to go toilet. They pretty much took to it pretty quickly. I started off just pushing the bike with them out in front so they could get used to it and stopping, starting, slowing down (speeding up is never an issue!). It didn't take long at all and they took to is very quickly, they love the bike now and Fly pulls at my cycling jacket wanting to go out on the bike. Even though he's only 5 months you can start doing the basics now so that when he is old enough to be out he'll be familiar with the commands.

My two with the bike


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

SilverSteno said:


> Yeah, they have quite a bit of expansion one I had fit my dog who was a small lab cross collie but easily expanded with room to spare to fit a labrador. You'll need to keep adjusting the first few times it is used though until the chest plate moulds to the dogs shape.
> 
> If you want to train the dog to cycle you first need to decide where you want them to be - at the side (easiest as you can get an attachment and it basically means the dog is kept at heel) or out in front. I have my current two out in front and have a bikejor converter and 9 foot bungee lead, its handy because it makes it a lot easier for them to pop to the side to go toilet. They pretty much took to it pretty quickly. I started off just pushing the bike with them out in front so they could get used to it and stopping, starting, slowing down (speeding up is never an issue!). It didn't take long at all and they took to is very quickly, they love the bike now and Fly pulls at my cycling jacket wanting to go out on the bike. Even though he's only 5 months you can start doing the basics now so that when he is old enough to be out he'll be familiar with the commands.
> 
> My two with the bike



Thanks for that, I might do that just push the bike round the park with him attached.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I use the Ezy dog harness too, Ezy dog also do a large range of bungee leads so you can get one to match!!

EzyDog!, Now go and play!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought this 










and this








How did you know I'd be took inb y a matching lead lol. 


He burst his lead the other day, was really disappointed with the quality, in fact tbh it was good quality with a major flaw. it was a 3 peaks one, I like the look of the ezydog ones will see how he likes it come monday or tuesday.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

DavieB said:


> How did you know I'd be took inb y a matching lead lol.


LOL

They are nice harnesses, however as said above the breast plate mounds to the dog and takes a few readjustments during this process.

I allowed my retriever to run around in hers too early before it was fully fitted and as we were on the beach for hours and hours she ended up getting sore areas on her chest. Never happened since but was a problem to clear up as she kept licking at the tiny sore areas extending them and made them 100x worse. She ended up wandering around stinking of sudocreme and with a tiny muppet character teeshirt of mine on to stop her licking!!


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

bear has one of these: Dean & Tyler Dog Products. Leather and Nylon Dog Products. Leashes, Collars, Harnesses, Muzzles, Professional Equipment. Designer and Professional Dog Collars. High quality Leather Dog Collars, Harnesses, Leashes, Muzzles. Handmade dog collars. to grow into and atm he has Agitation Harness Heavy Duty Nylon with Padded Chest Plate [50] - £65.00 : Pooch Dvd, Dog and Cat Care and Training Dvd/s i like a harness with a handle on the back, mainly so if i dont have a riot loop or traffic lead on me and end up in a high traffic area i can keep close hold of my dog... 

but that ez one looks better than the first i personally dont like designs with out padding at the front along the chest pieces...


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

ermgravy said:


> i like a harness with a handle on the back, mainly so if i dont have a riot loop or traffic lead on me and end up in a high traffic area i can keep close hold of my dog...
> 
> but that ez one looks better than the first i personally dont like designs with out padding at the front along the chest pieces...


The harness he has ordered should come with a "seatbelt loop" which is actually a really effective handle....well at least for those of us with dogs that fit us lol


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a harness for walking my staffy . I dont need it to restrain him from pulling , i just feel i have full control of him when walking , It stops any pulling on his neck as this particular one i have has a very soft strong piece of material that goes across his chest , a nice loop handle that the lead clips to which means i can hold it if i need to . Heres a link to it :

Great deals at zooplus: Hunter Norwegian-style Harness Krazy Beast Dog

its really easy to put on and off and doesnt require u having to navigate legs through straps etc ,

here he is wearing it :


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

I had that EzydDog harness for my dog but had to get a different one because when he pulled to the side it would spin around. The new one has the ring attachment which moves so doesn't pull the dog.

This is the first one he had










This is the one he has now


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Kare said:


> The harness he has ordered should come with a "seatbelt loop" which is actually a really effective handle....well *at least for those of us with dogs that fit us lol*


oh, shush just because i required a handle capable of literall taking my weight while bear takes off on a three mile sprint with me hanging off the handle like some sort of comedy rag doll is neither here nore there... its simply a quailty test for the handle.... :whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Both of mine have EzyDog harnesses, and lifejackets too, still haven't found any better especially the lifejackets, all the others I've seen don't give enough support to the head, and some actually dunk the head under which is a bit pointless!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever ordered from Inner Wolf before? I ordered Thursday night and they still havent dispatched the items. If I order on a Thu I expect dispatch in the Friday. I e-mailed them yesterday but have had no reply  

Not happy with the service so far.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah I've ordered from them. It says in the delivery info:

We aim to dispatch orders on next day delivery but ask to allow up to 3-5 working days. Under a rare circumstance 28 days.

They send an e-mail when the item is dispatched with a tracking code. My orders were all dispatched within 5 days, none next day though.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

SilverSteno said:


> Yeah I've ordered from them. It says in the delivery info:
> 
> We aim to dispatch orders on next day delivery but ask to allow up to 3-5 working days. Under a rare circumstance 28 days.
> 
> They send an e-mail when the item is dispatched with a tracking code. My orders were all dispatched within 5 days, none next day though.


Ive looked a hundred times and not found delivery info on the page...:blush: still cant find it.

edit :- found it.. its in T&Cs my bad.


----------

